# Removing an old blade



## kollinsb (Jul 25, 2005)

I am having the hardest time getting the middle blade off the mower I use now. There are 3 on it and the outer 2 come off fairly easy. I've tried all of the below to remove it:

Air impact wrench adjusted to max torque
Breaker bar
Breaker with a 2ft. pipe extention
PB Blaster
Liquid Wrench
WD-40
Soaked the whole deck in water for 2 days

All have the same result. Tried all different combinations of this too. This blade needs to be changed bad. It's a 1995 model mower and the blades have never been removed.

Any suggestions are very much appreciated.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

My suggestion would be to wedge a 2x4 between the deck and the blade, then use a breaker bar and a longer piece of pipe. A 3'-4' piece of pipe should be more than enough and you should be able to generate somewhere between 200-400 ft-lbs of torque. If that doesn't but it loose, you might as well just cut it off and replace the blade and jackshaft.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

same here..... a little water can get in em, and over time, especially that long, it'll seize so bad........ you could probablly try a little heat to it too but remove the wd-40 and all off.


----------



## kollinsb (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks guys... I'll give that a try and worse case scenario I'll cut it. 

Thanks again!!!


----------

